# Happy Fathers Day



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Father's Day in heaven daddy. I love you and miss you very much.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day to Jaybo - the best Dad my boys could ever dream of


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope all the dads had a great Father's Day yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The only two days of the year when my dad will be the first to answer the phone is on Father's Day and his birthday. He told me once that, having lived in a household for years with a wife and eight kids, he got out of the habit of even trying because the calls were almost never for him anyway


----------

